# portage i żródła programów przez NFS

## krickric

Mój problem jest taki ze mam gentoo na laptopie ale mam na nim bardzo ograniczoną ilośc miejsca, więc wpadłem na pomysł aby montować część katalogów przez NFS. Codziło mi o dzewo Portage i o źródła programów.

Zdaję sobie sprawę że będę w satnie uruchomić portage tylko będąc podłączony do sieci domowej.

Nie wiem jednak gdzie gentoo przechowuje źródła programów.

drzewo Portage jest w /etc/portage

Jeżeli ktoś ma pomysł co jeszcze nie będzie mi potrzebne podczas pracy, co mógłbym zostawić na komputerze stacjonarnym - wszelkie uwagi mile widziane.

aha, czy mogę przenieśc na stacjonarny też katalog z jadrem jeżeli nie mam zadnych modułów, wszystko jest wkompilowane na stałe?

z góry dziękuję za pomoc   :Smile: 

----------

## tuniek

Chodzi Ci o 

```
/usr/portage/distfiles
```

??

----------

## krickric

hyba tak - tam są żródła które gentoo kompiluje i trzyma aż do momentu odinstalowania programu ??

----------

## aqu

tam sa zrodla ktore gentoo przetrzymuje od momentu sciagniecia pakietu, do momentu w ktorym sam tego nie usuniesz

----------

## BeteNoire

 *krickric wrote:*   

> Mój problem jest taki ze mam gentoo na laptopie ale mam na nim bardzo ograniczoną ilośc miejsca

 

Czyl ile dokładnie?

Moja rada to najpierw pomyśleć jak zmniejszyć  swoje Gentoo a potem wziąć się za montowanie przez sieć.

Distfiles możesz wypalić na płytę i korzystać z tego jeśli coś rekompilujesz (a zdarza się to nieraz więc po co na okrągło ściągać to samo).

----------

## Yatmai

A jest sens kompilacji na laptopie ? Przemyśl ewentualność, żeby destkop Ci tworzył tbz2  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

Jest sens, laptop nie musi oznaczać słabego sprzętu. Osobiście też montuje distfiles oraz portage przez nfs na laptopa.

----------

## Yatmai

Potrage przez NFS... też nad tym myśle, tylko czy to nie spowolni operacji typu emerge -pv albo emerge --search ??

----------

## rasheed

Podmontuj całe /usr/portage via NFS (polecam dobre howto: http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/).

----------

## krickric

Pojemność dysku to 2 Giga

procesor laptopa 133 MHz

myślałem o pomocy stacjonarnego w związku z kompilacją, jako serwer kompilacji (opisane w instrukcji gentoo), ale pojawia się kolejny znak zapytania, ponieważ stacjonarny jest amd64 a laptop i386

 *Quote:*   

> Przemyśl ewentualność, żeby destkop Ci tworzył tbz2

 

mogę prosić Cię o stronę tego rozwiązania??

Dziękuję za pomoc, nadal nie wiem co ze źródłami jądra??

----------

## rasheed

Ustawiasz odpowiednie CFLAGS i inne parametry w /etc/make.conf i robisz emerge -k program. Potem kopiujesz z /usr/portage/packages/All na desktop i instalujesz z odpowiednim parametrem do emerge (poczytaj o tym w manach, znajdziesz informacje).

Co do NFS, jeszcze jeden link - http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Share_Directories_via_NFS#Setting_Up_Firewall_.28Server_Side.29

----------

## Yatmai

rasheed chyba Ci sie troche trzasło  :Razz:  emerge -b <pkg> tworzy pakiet, natomiast emerge -k sugeruje użycie tbz2 jeśli jest dostępna  :Smile: 

krickric szczegóły o tbz2 znajdziesz w emerge --help, a z grubsza powyżej  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yaro

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Ustawiasz odpowiednie CFLAGS i inne parametry w /etc/make.conf i robisz emerge -k program. 

 

To się raczej nie uda. Działało by w przypadku takiej samej architektury, a kolega ma na desktopie amd64, a na laptopie x86. Trzeba skorzystać z cross compile.

----------

## mbar

A dokładniej crossdev i distcc. Wiem, bo sam używałem tego w podobnej konfiguracji (laptop pentium-m i desktop amd64). Tylko ostatnio developerzy Gentoo coś zepsuli w crossdev (chodzi o przeniesienie katalogów z toolchainem i686 w inne miejsce) i distcc już nie widzi gcc dla i686. Pewnie można to jakoś łatwo naprawić, ale nie chciało mi się szukać  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

polecam distfiles przez nfs, aczkolwiek portage tree jezeli znajduje sie na slabym sprzecie to nie za bardzo. mam serwer celeron 333 ze starym dyskiem twardym, na ktorym mam distfiles, ale portage tree dziala tam baaaardzo wolno. z jednej strony nie warto, z drugiej portage to 440MB a to sporo przy dysku 2GB.

----------

## v7n

Jeśli masz słaby dysk, to możesz zamaskować nie używane gałęzie ( patrz polisz fakju ) lub skompresować całe drzewo i potem je udostępniać ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3338393.html )

----------

## Piecia

U siebie od dłuższego czasu distfiles i portge (plus inne katalogi) mam na nfs. Serwer to Celek 433MHz i na obu maszynach jakiekolwiek emerge na początku wolno działa (wolno się uruchamia). Musialbym sprawdzić czy jeżeli bym miał portage lokalnie czy było by szybciej (na athlonie 1700).

Swoją drogą ostatnio w Linux Magazine przeczytalem ciekawy artykuł o sieciowych urządzeniach blokowych nbd. Proponuję się tym zainteresować. W wolnym czasie sam to sprawdzę tylko, że teraz mam przesiadkę na freebsd na serwerze. Nie pamiętam czy czasem nie było problemu z montowaniem takiego bloku z prawami zapisu.

----------

## joker

mam poblokowane sporo galezi portage, mimo wszystko jest bardzo wolno, na tyle wolno zeby mnie zdenerwowac  :Smile: 

----------

## Piecia

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Swoją drogą ostatnio w Linux Magazine przeczytalem ciekawy artykuł o sieciowych urządzeniach blokowych nbd.

 

W końcu siadłem, no może nie bezpośrednio, przed komputerem aby zainstalować nbd. nbd jest wkompilowane w kernel ale występuje problem przy kompilacji pakietu sys-block/nbd. Końcówka configure:

```
checking where to find a working nbd.h... configure: error: Could not find an nbd.h from kernel 2.6 or above.

```

 zaś sam plik nagłówkowy nbd.h jest:

```

slocate nbd.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo/include/linux/nbd.h

/usr/include/linux/nbd.h

```

Wczoraj jeszcze w /usr/src/linux/.../include miałem pełno plików o 0 rozmiarze. Skasowałem je, i teraz już nie ma żadnego pliku o 0 rozmiarze. Ale pliki nbd.h z tych 2 ścieżek różnią się no i configure tak czy siak nie może ich zlokalizować.

Na razie nie przychodzi mi nic do głowy w czym może tkwić problem. 

Może ktoś ma jakiś pomysł?

----------

## qermit

 *joker wrote:*   

> mam poblokowane sporo galezi portage, mimo wszystko jest bardzo wolno, na tyle wolno zeby mnie zdenerwowac 

 Może dlatego że po każdym update trzeba wykonać aktualizację kesza na wszystkich klientach

```
emerge --metadata
```

----------

## psycepa

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> A jest sens kompilacji na laptopie ? Przemyśl ewentualność, żeby destkop Ci tworzył tbz2 

 

ano jest, u mnie laptop Celeron M 1.4GHz 256MB kompiluje szybciej niz Celeron 1.7 GHz 630 MB...

----------

## Yatmai

Cóż, generalnie to raczej desktopy powinny być mocniejsze  :Razz:  Choćby ze względu na cene :]

----------

## psycepa

tam od razu powinny  :Smile:  zalezy od rocznika  :Razz: 

[OT]

a tu taki offtop bo wlasnie dostalem rssa  :Smile: 

 *haxite.org wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zapraszamy Państwa do udziału w V edycji konferencji Linux GigaCon 2006 - Linux w zastosowaniach profesjonalnych - przedsięwzięciu organizowanym przez zespół Software-Konferencje, pod opieką merytoryczną magazynu LiNUX+.

 

az sie boje o ta konferencje, merytoryka w Linux+ lezy i kwiczy  :Razz: 

edit

Jakby byl OffTheWall to bym tam to wrzucila, a tak musze tu, tak tak, to jest alibi  :Wink:  do naszych moderatorow  :Razz: 

[/OT]

----------

